# OAA Rules?



## CaptainT (Aug 14, 2005)

The OAA rules are only enforced at OAA Championship events. It is recommended that all club level events use the OAA rules so there is consistency across the province but it essentially is up to the individual clubs to enforce them. Not all clubs do.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

CaptainT said:


> The OAA rules are only enforced at OAA Championship events. It is recommended that all club level events use the OAA rules so there is consistency across the province but it essentially is up to the individual clubs to enforce them. Not all clubs do.


That is what I suspected. Thanks Cap!


----------



## joshwebb (Feb 23, 2011)

Most clubs don't even know what the rules are let alone enforce them! 
Typically it is upto a competitors to police themselves!! 
There are lots of people who come out just for a day of fun, and it's hard to scrutinize everybody in that case!....


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

99% of the shoots I attend don't enforce any rules or check any equipment.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

But on the few occasions when the rules ARE enforced, the people with infractions whine like puppies.

There are rules, and there are rules. Some rules actually do make for a pair playing field, others are there just because they've always been there, and it's a wise tournament organizer or judge who knows which rules to enforce and when. It's a fine balance between fairness to all serious competitors and enjoyment of the game for all casual participants.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

again I have the classes and equipment page from the oaa book blown up and laminated at the registration desk so when you reg equipment rules are there if you break them then look at yourself in the mirror... again as stated.... not nationals so a day of fun is some times more important....so again if posted at the shoot guys don`t bend the rules.......


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

******** example shows how the fulss can be misunderstood. Bowhunter allows nibs as Hunter class is screw in tips. One has to read all sections to get an understanding of the rules cor their class


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

F/F 3Der said:


> ******** example shows how the fulss can be misunderstood. Bowhunter allows nibs as Hunter class is screw in tips. One has to read all sections to get an understanding of the rules cor their class


I done learned sumtim new today. 
Thx Randy! That clears things up some.
Looks like I need to do a lil more readin.


----------



## roughneck1 (Feb 8, 2012)

F/F 3Der said:


> ******** example shows how the fulss can be misunderstood. Bowhunter allows nibs as Hunter class is screw in tips. One has to read all sections to get an understanding of the rules cor their class


Ok, i gotta ask. What's a nib and a glue in point?


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Stash said:


> But on the few occasions when the rules ARE enforced, the people with infractions whine like puppies.
> 
> There are rules, and there are rules. Some rules actually do make for a pair playing field, others are there just because they've always been there, and it's a wise tournament organizer or judge who knows which rules to enforce and when. It's a fine balance between fairness to all serious competitors and enjoyment of the game for all casual participants.


If the rules are posted you have 3 choices, 1. Fit your equipment into the correct class 2. Move classes to the correct one, 3. Shoot your bow as you wish but shoot non competitive. 
The real problem is that there is no overseeing of shoots here so its just a free for all. If you want to shoot an iBO shoot you need to be an iBO member and iBO rules are enforced. Back in the UK anyone shooting an NFAS shoot had to be a member so rules were enforced, here, anyone can role up and shoot with no membership or idea of the rules.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

I know I shouldn't do this but...IMHO your option 3 should be _at the *unquestioned* discretion of the tournament organizer_, not to the person with the unconforming equipment. I can't think of another sport where people show up with illegal equipment and expect to be allowed to participate, for scoring or not. Option 3 should be on your own time at your own club, not during competitions.

No need to reply - just my own opinion, not trying to convince anyone else that "I'm right, you're wrong". I see your side too.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Stash said:


> I know I shouldn't do this but...IMHO your option 3 should be _at the *unquestioned* discretion of the tournament organizer_, not to the person with the unconforming equipment. I can't think of another sport where people show up with illegal equipment and expect to be allowed to participate, for scoring or not. Option 3 should be on your own time at your own club, not during competitions.
> 
> No need to reply - just my own opinion, not trying to convince anyone else that "I'm right, you're wrong". I see your side too.


I get what you're saying but the only OAA class my recurve can go in is CU and that class gets zero shooters round here so your opinion is that I shouldn't be allowed to shoot anywhere except against myself?


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

So a friend of mine who is 40 years old wants to come to their first 3D shoot. 
They have reviewed the rule book and are still confused.
What Age Class do they shoot? 

Excerpt off page 160 of the OAA rules....

*11.13 Age Classes*

To compete as a *Masters 50*, a person must be 50 or older on December 31 of the current year.

To compete as a *Masters 60*, a person must be 60 or older on December 31 of the current year.

Anyone may compete in any Shooting Class which does not specify age restrictions.

To compete as a *Junior*, a person must be 18 or younger on December 31 of the current year.

To compete as a *Cadet*, a person must be 16 or younger on December 31 of the current year.

To compete as a *Cub*, a person must be 14 or younger on December 31 of the current year.

To compete as a *Pre-Cub*, a person must be 12 or younger on December 31 of the current year

To compete as a *Peewee*, a person must be 9 or younger on December 31 of the current year


----------



## Durhampro (May 9, 2009)

At 40 they compete in Senior, which is for everyone from 18 to 50. 

Senior seems to be a catch all category, Master, Cub, Cadet and Junior can all compete in Senior also if they desire, but they can only compete in one category.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Durhampro said:


> At 40 they compete in Senior, which is for everyone from 18 to 50.
> 
> Senior seems to be a catch all category, Master, Cub, Cadet and Junior can all compete in Senior also if they desire, but they can only compete in one category.


That is what I told this person but you can totally understand their confusion.
My point is there is no Senior class listed.
They referenced a document they were told would answer their questions and low and behold....right out of the rule book posted by OAA. 
That is why I posted the section above.
It would appear as though there is no Senior class in 3D...to the new 3D archer who has never attended a shoot.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Bigjono said:


> I get what you're saying but the only OAA class my recurve can go in is CU and that class gets zero shooters round here so your opinion is that I shouldn't be allowed to shoot anywhere except against myself?


No, my opinion is that if you want to compete, you should select equipment that puts you into a class where there is someone to compete with. Just because you _want_ to shoot the particular equipment you do is not enough reason for a national or provincial association or club to have to provide,or keep providing, a class for you to shoot in. The numbers need to support it.

I don't want to get into this discussion again. 

Shoot what you want, for fun or your own goals. Just be prepared, if you go outside the mainstream, to be not accommodated everywhere you go.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

rdneckhillbilly said:


> My point is there is no Senior class listed.


That's simply one of those human errors - whoever wrote and checked the rules before having them accepted simply missed it because it was too obvious. I'll e-mail someone and let them know, since AT is not the proper forum for official discussion of OAA rules and procedures.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks Stash.:thumbs_up
I get it. 
For future reference, what is the proper forum for official discussion of OAA rules and procedures? AGM?


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Stash said:


> No, my opinion is that if you want to compete, you should select equipment that puts you into a class where there is someone to compete with. Just because you _want_ to shoot the particular equipment you do is not enough reason for a national or provincial association or club to have to provide,or keep providing, a class for you to shoot in. The numbers need to support it.
> 
> I don't want to get into this discussion again.
> 
> Shoot what you want, for fun or your own goals. Just be prepared, if you go outside the mainstream, to be not accommodated everywhere you go.


I hope the OAA is going to see sense and modify its RU class to match the iBO, if not, I will just keep shooting for fun here and keep away from any provincial stuff.


----------



## CaptainT (Aug 14, 2005)

Bigjono said:


> I hope the OAA is going to see sense and modify its RU class to match the iBO, if not, I will just keep shooting for fun here and keep away from any provincial stuff.


Why don't you put in a motion to have this voted on by the membership?


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

actualy at the povincials myself and joe florent had a good discussion about ru and we both agreed to a 12 inch stab ...which joe has put a proposal to the oaa maybe for next year


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

CaptainT said:


> Why don't you put in a motion to have this voted on by the membership?


Because I'm not a member. I can't shoot so don't join, chicken and egg problem I know but that's the truth.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> actualy at the povincials myself and joe florent had a good discussion about ru and we both agreed to a 12 inch stab ...which joe has put a proposal to the oaa maybe for next year


Good move Ted


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

rdneckhillbilly said:


> Thanks Stash.:thumbs_up
> I get it.
> For future reference, what is the proper forum for official discussion of OAA rules and procedures? AGM?


Yes. for _*official*_ discussion. To get things going, contact the appropriate person on the Board of Directors directly by phone, e-mail, letter or in person with your concerns. 

Discuss it all you want with friends or on forums, but don't expect that anything will get done unless someone initiates it through the proper channels.

BTW, I sent the president an e-mail about the "seniors" being omitted from the 3D rules, and I trust he will follow up and have the correction made in due course.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks again Stash.
I guess at the end of the day, if you want change, get involved.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

roughneck1 said:


> Ok, i gotta ask. What's a nib and a glue in point?


New In Box. LOL!
Nibs are glue in points versus inserts with screw in points....I think.


----------



## roughneck1 (Feb 8, 2012)

rdneckhillbilly said:


> New In Box. LOL!
> Nibs are glue in points versus inserts with screw in points....I think.


Ah, thanks. Didn't know there was such a thing as 'glue in points'.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

roughneck1 said:


> Ah, thanks. Didn't know there was such a thing as 'glue in points'.


Lots to choose from.....http://www.lancasterarchery.com/arrows/arrow-components/glue-in-points.html


----------



## G Skinner (Jan 23, 2012)

joshwebb said:


> Most clubs don't even know what the rules are let alone enforce them!
> Typically it is upto a competitors to police themselves!!
> There are lots of people who come out just for a day of fun, and it's hard to scrutinize everybody in that case!....


 AND YOU KNOW I DON"T PLAY BY THE RULES !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL !
Glen


----------

